# Tragedy at a So-Cal Lowrider event.



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

*Tragedy: 7-year old Mia Chapman killed in accident @ Kool-Aid Hydraulics*

What's crackin' everybody. WOW, I haven't logged in since 2011!! But after I heard about what happened yesterday (9/22/2013) at the homie Kool-Aid's shop, I felt compelled to holla at y'all for a second. First and foremost, I want to send a message and give my deepest condolences to the family and friends of the deceased (7-year old Mia Chapman). Secondly, prayers to ALL involved and those who had to witness this travesty. I have no idea what exactly happened because I wasn't there. All I know is what was broadcasted on the news in which I’ll share a link below. So with that said, I'm not going to add to speculation and rumors, and I hope that you guys don't either because it’s disrespectful to the feelings & emotions of those that it matters to. But one thing I do know for sure is that it's NEVER easy to deal with death. Furthermore, it's even harder to deal with it when children are involved… Lowriding is not just about putting hydraulics and Daytons on cars with fancy paint jobs. It’s a CULTURE that crosses ALL color-lines and boundaries.. For the most part, we’re practically “family” with all of us sharing common interests. And as families do, we help each other through hard times. Much love and respect to my boy Kool-Aid, and I personally wish all involved peace and comfort in a time where there is very little of it. God Bless….


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

May she rip.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Fuck. That's devastating.


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Man! speechless and lost in words..my prayers go out to the little girls family and friends,. Such a early life to be taken..such a unbearable situation...R.i.p


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

R.I.P prayers and love going to her and the fam bam from me and the whole Westside CC Charlotte


----------



## jayscustoms (Dec 31, 2008)

RIP lil angle prayers go out to the fam losing a child is hard I know your in my prays


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

May she rest in Pease


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

:tears:sorry for your loss:angel:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## STRICTLYxLOOPS (Aug 18, 2013)

vigil on thursday on cpt/main @ 7pm


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

:angel::angel: My Prayers go out to the Fam. Chevrolet want to know wen the service will be held


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

I think we all need to ride to her service Show tru Low Rider Family Love


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

My prayers go out to the family. :angel:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

She's resting in paradise


----------



## STRICTLYxLOOPS (Aug 18, 2013)

yeah were all one big family


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

I wish I had words to lighten your agony but sometimes words are just not enough. Please accept my deepest condolences on your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Dedicated C.C. of St. Louis :happysad:


----------



## GPKIDD85 (Mar 11, 2009)

My deepest condolences to the family and friends of Mia Chapman and may God take care of her in heavan and give the family strength, love and support in thier time of grief, so sorry to hear of this turned on the tube this mornin and was like da,mn


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## mrpico65 (Aug 15, 2013)

Prayers to the Family, R.I.P Mia


----------



## koo koo red (Apr 22, 2010)

tHANKS FOR POSTING THIS FAM,CONDOLENCES TO ALL INVOVED IN THIS TRAGEDY FROM RED AND ALL OF MY JDN FAMILY......


----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

koo koo red said:


> tHANKS FOR POSTING THIS FAM,CONDOLENCES TO ALL INVOVED IN THIS TRAGEDY FROM RED AND ALL OF MY JDN FAMILY......


 No Doubt.. It's sad for everybody.. But I cant even imagine in a million years what the parents feel like. I wouldn't wish that pain on my worst enemy.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Old School Habits said:


> No Doubt.. It's sad for everybody.. But I cant even imagine in a million years what the parents feel like. I wouldn't wish that pain on my worst enemy.


X2


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

My deepest condolences . . .


From a grieving parent to another ?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

This is her father. No the water didn't kill her. The hop was over, the last car was being removed. He started the car , it revved up high as it can go and toom off. My daughter was approximately 40 to 50 feet away from anything. Some of my club members was there cleaning up. 2 other kids were struck by the moving car. But my daughter was killed when she was knocked into the wall by the car.after the car hit her, she fell behind the car and the pallets of water fell. She was gone .and to this date, the drive hasnt come forth and offered emotional support, financial compensation any kindof remorse. If you're going to pass information or speak on the situation, please spread the truth . Thank you, BIG JAYY SAID IT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

mrtungring6622 said:


> This is her father. No the water didn't kill her. The hop was over, the last car was being removed. He started the car , it revved up high as it can go and toom off. My daughter was approximately 40 to 50 feet away from anything. Some of my club members was there cleaning up. 2 other kids were struck by the moving car. But my daughter was killed when she was knocked into the wall by the car.after the car hit her, she fell behind the car and the pallets of water fell. She was gone .and to this date, the drive hasnt come forth and offered emotional support, financial compensation any kindof remorse. If you're going to pass information or speak on the situation, please spread the truth . Thank you, BIG JAYY SAID IT



Bro, I was driving through so cal around the time this happened. Was on the phone with someone that had just left the hop. I feel for u. We all must move on to the after life, but u as a parent shouldn't have to burry your children, the children should burry the parents. My heart dropped when I heard. I have a 3yr daughter and just the thought of something happening to her, kills me. Again, my condolences to you and your family for the loss of your Lil angel.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

mrtungring6622 said:


> This is her father. No the water didn't kill her. The hop was over, the last car was being removed. He started the car , it revved up high as it can go and toom off. My daughter was approximately 40 to 50 feet away from anything. Some of my club members was there cleaning up. 2 other kids were struck by the moving car. But my daughter was killed when she was knocked into the wall by the car.after the car hit her, she fell behind the car and the pallets of water fell. She was gone .and to this date, the drive hasnt come forth and offered emotional support, financial compensation any kindof remorse. If you're going to pass information or speak on the situation, please spread the truth . Thank you, BIG JAYY SAID IT


sorry for your loss.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

913ryderWYCO said:


> sorry for your loss.


X2


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

mrtungring6622 said:


> This is her father. No the water didn't kill her. The hop was over, the last car was being removed. He started the car , it revved up high as it can go and toom off. My daughter was approximately 40 to 50 feet away from anything. Some of my club members was there cleaning up. 2 other kids were struck by the moving car. But my daughter was killed when she was knocked into the wall by the car.after the car hit her, she fell behind the car and the pallets of water fell. She was gone .and to this date, the drive hasnt come forth and offered emotional support, financial compensation any kindof remorse. If you're going to pass information or speak on the situation, please spread the truth . Thank you, BIG JAYY SAID IT


Sorry for your loss brother. Prayers to you and yours


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

What up big jay...hope u and the fam is good,u guys r still in my prayers brother!


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

May your little angel rest in peace brother


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Big Jay we talked for a few mins in vegas and like I told you then you are a better man than me cause I'd have probably went into hibernation after a loss like that. I commend you bro for staying strong and still a active force in this life of ours, as for the driver unless he's back out at the usual shit he's probably trying to figure out a way to approach you and if he's not and carrying on with business as usual then just know his redemption will be forth coming from another source....stay up homie


----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

mrtungring6622 said:


> This is her father. No the water didn't kill her. The hop was over, the last car was being removed. He started the car , it revved up high as it can go and toom off. My daughter was approximately 40 to 50 feet away from anything. Some of my club members was there cleaning up. 2 other kids were struck by the moving car. But my daughter was killed when she was knocked into the wall by the car.after the car hit her, she fell behind the car and the pallets of water fell. She was gone .and to this date, the drive hasnt come forth and offered emotional support, financial compensation any kindof remorse. If you're going to pass information or speak on the situation, please spread the truth . Thank you, BIG JAYY SAID IT


I know its late, but I definitely appreciate you taking the time to share some clarity with us. Much respect, and my condolences go out to you and your family.


----------

